# PSA: bag over coil warning



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

Just a heads up on something i found yesterday for all you still running a bag over coil

So i run a FK silverline x+ coil with a Uvair bag over it. The FKs are a coilover body with an insert inside it held in with a cap. 










What I found yesterday while taking apart my strut was that the cap came off and the insert was bouncing around....essentially it felt like a blown strut

Some pics: This is the cap and you can also see the pipe in the bag










Now notice how tight the fit is between cap and bag










What happened IMO was the cap for the strut was caught in the bag......when i turned it slowly worked itself loose until finally it came off. The funny thing about this is when i first got these coils i tried to get the cap off to modify the collars but couldnt get it to budge at all so left it as is (This strut that came apart was not the same one i had messed with originally)










Moral of the story....if you are on a BOC using a coilover that has a insert and a cap....check them and make sure they are still tight :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

wow, that's crazy. good thing you caught it.:thumbup:


----------



## ruviol (Dec 6, 2011)

Question buddy. I have fk highsport coilovers and my front passenger is blown. Can u tell me how hard the insert replacement is? do i need like a spring compressing tool or something? 
thanks for the help


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

That exact thing happened to me when I had FK Silverlines in my car (static). I thought I had blown a strut bearing, but when I went to replace it, I noticed that the retaining ring holding the strut insert into the strut body had come loose.


----------

